# Found this on Kijiji the other day...



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If the market is tough any experience will be better than none in trying to land a job.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

home_brewer_mike said:


> Hey all,
> 
> In my seemingly never-ending search for a way to get my foot in the electrical door, I came across an ad on Kijiji.
> 
> ...


Personally, I would snap it up, if nothing else it helps you "network" and who knows what doors might open on the back of it...


----------

